# Who else loves the rain?



## arthur (Mar 12, 2013)

(pitter-patter)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We love it here, but only when it happens in north state (whose water we steal).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

very much so!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

don't mind the rain, hate the cold!

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I admit to not always loving it when I am caught outside without umbrella and far from any cover, but mostly I do.

And just why is this thread in the "Strings" section?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Love a downpour during a hot spell when it not only thins out the humidity for a while but also helps makes that fresh brick-dust kind of smell when it hits dry ground.


----------



## BartokBela (Mar 12, 2013)

If you like rain, you should come to Belgium. We've got enough for everyone here.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Weather is always a topic to get people talking. Rain is nice in the right place at the right time but if you get too much of it it can be very sickening - much like Coffee Creams


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Why not just post here...?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Who needs rain when you can have the Sun King and the fabulous music of Monsieur Lully?


----------



## ClassicalGuitarist (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the rain especially when I am playing my guitar. Inside of course..............lol!


----------



## Moss (Dec 15, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I admit to not always loving it when I am caught outside without umbrella and far from any cover, but mostly I do.
> 
> And just why is this thread in the "Strings" section?


Could there's no string attached?


----------



## Moss (Dec 15, 2013)

Love the rain when I'm on the inside looking out.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, it purifies the air and sometimes it creates a great atmosphere.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Well as a English man living in Lancashire we surely get plenty of it. May be not that much in volume - but plenty of drizzly miserable days. Could do with a bit more sun. I do enjoy the occasional proper downpour - and have been caught in quite a few hiking over the UK hills. 

Seems like lots of foreigners compliment us for our green landscape. My problem is I'm red green colour blind so can't fully appreciate this compensation for our frequent damp days.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like watching the rain... not walking in it... I would prefer warm rain over cold rain any day though...


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm siiiinging in the rain, just siiiinging in the rain...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep, I do enjoy rain, in fact I quite love it a lot.
Walking the dogs in "my" forrest all alone, none of these "sunday walkers", waxcoat keeping me dry and feeling a bit excentric with a hint of aristocracy........
Today was a great day, grey sky and downpour and not a soul in sight. The dogs loved it, although the young one gave me a bit of a look after a while........

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

A steady, not too heavy rain in the country can be pleasant. I like the sound, too. One day is enough for me though.

This spring, we had the craziest rain like I’ve never experienced: no storm, but masses and masses of water just continuing to pour down steadily, for three days and nights straight. Walking the streets felt like being in “Blade Runner” or “Se7en”: interesting, but slightly apocalyptic.

(Unlike the vast areas that were disastrously affected by the subsequent floods, where at least 25 lives had to be mourned, we thankfully had no serious damages in Munich. The river Isar, notorious for its wildness since antiquity, has been controlled for good by a dam; or so it seems.)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the rain the grey or black anvil shaped clouds, electricity in the air before it, wet ground, rainbow thunders and lightning ofcourse


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Had to walk a mile in the rain and wind today, made me sing;






/ptr


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol: I even ride my bicycle in the rain...And another thing the Silence before it...No matter how hard wind was couple of moments before the first drop falls everything calms down...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love rain and grey days. Goes back to my childhood. Rainy days meant my dad couldn't complain when he came home from work and I hadn't cut the grass. All my life I've equated rain with the freedom to relax.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I do in the right time of the year--i.e. winter or early spring. But in the middle of summer--no thanks  Although the weather in California has been kind of ridiculous lately. We've barely gotten any rain this fall and most days are pretty sunny (though not warm necessarily).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I love rain - up to a point. South Africa is mostly a dry country so I try not to complain about wet weather. We get much of our rain in the form of spectacular afternoon thunderstorms. Those are pretty neat. Plus, I am fascinated by the rumbling sound of thunder.

When we have rainy weather for days on end it does tend to get on one's nerves after a while.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

When accompanied by extremely violent lightning and thunder, it's even better. However the best thing is petrichor.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I prefer it to rain somewhere else. Then when I am somewhere else, it can rain here. But the rain can be beautiful at times.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It rained three days last week. I loved it, I really did. I find rain so relaxing. Part of me feels like I should live in Seattle.....


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I hate drizzle, cold rain, and fog. I like warm, steady rain that lasts for several hours at the same rate, so you can depend on it. I love a good thunderstorm, but it's got to be rumbly, not bangy (when I lived in the mountains, thunder was always rumbly; now that I'm a flatlander, it's more bangy).

Just after we moved into our present home, about 15 years ago, I swear we experienced a torrential, windy thunderstorm every afternoon for the entire month of July. The property has many trees, so there was much swaying in the rain and dark. It was interesting.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the winter air, either snowy or rainy. It's so crisp, fresh and breathable. Summer air is dry, full of dust, allergens, pollutants, insects, and I *hate* sweating.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I Can't Stand The Rain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I Can't Stand The Rain.


Against your window?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Against your window?


Or anywhere else.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like watching the rain during a time thunderstorm if it's really chucking it down I find that relaxing. Hate driving in the rain tho, especially on the motorway. Aquaplaning at 70mph is no fun.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Considering all the heat here in central Florida, a walk in the rain is nearly always welcome and refreshing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> I Can't Stand The Rain.


Me too, special that sneaky is it dry or is it rainy weather, and days on end water from the sky.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The English love the rain when they are losing the cricket but they need to play harder lol:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Play or even pray :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Play or even pray :lol:


I've no complaints, Eddie - you've been well and truly kicking our ar**s so far and I wasn't really expecting much else. Another whitewash looms.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't mind the rain in small doses, but lets remember the farmers need it. British summers can be wet and it is annoying at times if you hang your washing out and have to watch those big grey clouds gathering in ready for a down pour. Our British summers can be unpredictable, a rainy summer can ruin outdoor activities , such as if you are going to see an outdoor play, or watch a game.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Yessterday i rode my bicycle through snow and rain... Definitely a pluviophile...


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Sure - all those extra oxygen molecules who cannot like it


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> We love it here, but only when it happens in north state (whose water we steal).


Yea, your welcome!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> Sure - all those extra oxygen molecules who cannot like it


My three favorites: women, yorkies & oxygen molecules.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> My three favorites: women, yorkies & oxygen molecules.


Perhaps I should stop reading your posts while eating - I almost choked on my chicken liver pate sandwich and no one's around to do a Heimlich maneuver.

LOL's and eating aren't compatible


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I like it when it's overcast but not when it's raining. I guess I'm a wuss, then.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> Perhaps I should stop reading your posts while eating - I almost choked on my chicken liver pate sandwich and no one's around to do a Heimlich maneuver.
> 
> LOL's and eating aren't compatible


Fancy schmancy. I ate almond butter. The label states, "the classical music poster's luncheon choice since 1883."

No rain here from November-April.


----------

